# Grinder,



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

Afternoon,

Needing some advice i have purchased a Silvia V3 from drude i am going to need a grinder but as i don't need to grind that much as i would only be having 2 or 3 cups in a day i was thinking i could get away with a smaller grinder some suggestions would be appreciated i don't mind if it electric or hand?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't advise a hand grinder even for 2-3 cups a day - it will soon get you down trying to grind fine enough for espresso and even then, your Silvia is likely to get sniffy over the consistency of the grind. Hand grinders are, by and large, OK for pour over where a coarser consistency is needed. Having said that, there are some interesting hand grinders hitting the market in the near future that might be worth a look - Comandante and Made by Knock. There are plenty of decent electric grinders on the market depending on budget. If you don't have an issue with a used commercial, there is plenty of advice to be had via the forum.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes set a budget and ask advice around your budget if you can, by on the forum as you get well looked after kit. I'm incredibly happy with my recent buy through the forum.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If you skimp on the grinder then you wont be making 2-3 cups a day, itll be more like 5-6 down the sink until you make one good enough!


----------



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

Perfect peeps thanks for the advice.

I initially was thinking maximum about £150 but preferably cheaper i just bought the silvia so that's obviously set me back some.

Mike


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> If you skimp on the grinder then you wont be making 2-3 cups a day, itll be more like 5-6 down the sink until you make one good enough!


Unnervingly I agree with Gary again







. Grinder more important than machine........


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

mike361 said:


> Perfect peeps thanks for the advice. I initially was thinking maximum about £150 but preferably cheaper i just bought the silvia so that's obviously set me back some. Mike


You can certainly pick up a used grinder for that money but, with a little more, you could get something that is relatively upgrade proof. Check out the for sales thread on the forum or get in touch with coffeechap - he might be able to help you.


----------



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

Any advice on the make and models? to look out for?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

A Eureka MDL went on the forum very recently - think it went for £200ish. It was a commercial grinder with 75ml burrs so your Silvia would have been very happy. Eureka Mignons are well regarded in their price range - you might find one around £200 second hand if you are patient. Then there are the faithful Mazzer family of grinders.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mike361 said:


> Any advice on the make and models? to look out for?


It really depends on how much you want to go up to , and without sounding patronising how long you stick with the espresso habit. If you are with it for life then a good grinder will see you thorough many years and through any possible upgrading of machines . This will be more than £150 outlay .

mazzer SJ would be a great bomb proof grinder that first that bill, along with cimbali magnum or one of the eureka mdl that is on here . All these though take up a lot of space and have dosers, which I have don't know if you have or want . These will range between £200-300.

Something like at entry level would be a second hand mc2 for around £80-100 , a lot of these come up second hand on here as people seem to move on from them in terms of upgrading pretty quick ,take what you will from that , there are better grinders and people move on to them reasonably quickly . They are also by all accounts quite loud.

New with a small space to fill - eureka mignion but your looking at £280 , and if you have the space aforementioned grinders will be better value .

Only my opinions , best thing , think of the money you have, think about it as a investment, if buying the right grinder bought at the right price will last you. 5 -10 years ,ask questions and think about how much space you have for the grinder .

Don't be afraid to buy second hand from forum members. Check the sales thread to see how happy people with stuff bought of here .

Come back at let us know how you get on , or any advice on things you see that your thinking of purchasing .


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If your budget is £150 tops then you might want to speak to Coffeechap. I know he has a Rancilio Rocky (Doser version) near that amount. You do get what you pay for though - if you can stretch a bit more then you'll find better grinders.

I used a Rocky for about 18 months and got some good results from it (until I got upgradeitus.... It's rife on this forum - be careful not to catch it!) I can vouch for the condition of the Rocky that Coffeechap is selling as it used to be mine. In the event you catch a dose of upgradeitus you will get good money back on it to.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I had a similar budget in mind when I was looking for grinders and the £150 mark it's an awkward amount. I'd definitely recommend used (from the man who bought a new Mignon).

If you want to spend about £85ish then the used MC2 is the one to go for.

about the £200 Mark will get you a used Mignon

Apart from the Rocky I can't think of a grinder that in between that used price bracket. Increasing your budget to around the £200 mark will give you a few more options but I understand that might not be an option.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> *Unnervingly I agree with Gary again *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People will start to talk mate!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would say save up a little longer , >£200 will open up some much better options for you & keep a keen eye on fleabay !!!

Buy cheap , buy twice


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> People will start to talk mate!


Don't worry I'll find something to start an argument over this week .........


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'll likely have a Mignon coming up for sale soon, less than six months old.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Been looking for a Mignon for a while. Gis a shout when it goes up mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree with Gary in that the +200 mark does open up a lot more choice and a completely different league of grinders to you depending on space.

Even if you get a used MC2 for £85 to begin with to get you up and running. It will allow you to save up and get something better in six months time if you get into the absurd world of coffee. You'll be able to sell on the MC2 for about the same price as you bought it for.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I agree with Gary in that the +200 mark does open up a lot more choice and a completely different league of grinders to you depending on space.
> 
> Even if you get a used MC2 for £85 to begin with to get you up and running. It will allow you to save up and get something better in six months time if you get into the absurd world of coffee. You'll be able to sell on the MC2 for about the same price as you bought it for.


Ha ha absurd love it , when your in the world it makes perfect sense, it's when you try explaining your interest to others it becomes interesting . Hence why Saturday events are so great , you meet normal people who revel in the absurd and wonderful world we inhabit .


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

The Brasilia RR55 is a great pairing with the Silvia, and some lucky forum members have snapped one up at bargain prices, below £200.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ha ha absurd love it , when your in the world it makes perfect sense, it's when you try explaining your interest to others it becomes interesting . Hence why Saturday events are so great , you meet normal people who revel in the absurd and wonderful world we inhabit .


Spot on Boots! It's everyone else that weird... Were normal


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Spot on Boots! It's everyone else that weird... Were normal


One of us , one of us ..........


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Ha ha yes absolutely.

I think the term "normal" has quite a wide spectrum.







It is an absolute, obsessive, addictive and consuming thing to do which effectively has the end result being a warm drink! But it's astoundingly fantastic as is the end result if it goes right.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

It was certainly fun having the standard Monday morning conversation today at work of what I did over the weekend!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Super-Jolly-Coffee-Grinder-Timer-/221291179032?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item3385fb6c18

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MAZZER-SUPER-JOLLY-COFFEE-BEAN-GRINDER-/350886490489?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item51b276f179

Is this is a fair price to pay for an SJ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

£250 seems decent value if it's in good nick


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> It was certainly fun having the standard Monday morning conversation today at work of what I did over the weekend!


Ha ha. Yep had a couple of 1000yard stares today! Thankfully from the right kind of people!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks tidy...


----------

